# Google- HOW A FLUTTERY TUMMY COULD MEAN CANCER - Express.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*HOW A FLUTTERY TUMMY COULD MEAN CANCER**Express.co.uk*â€œThat was a huge shock although I remained convinced it was my emotions affecting my digestive system and that I was far more likely to have something like *irritable bowel syndrome*.â€ When the scan results came back Letitia was told she had stage three *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

